# Error 55-xenonrange (missing calibration/basic setting) - Golf VII



## luchina (Jul 13, 2012)

Hi!

I am using the version of VCDS 12.12.0 and I have a Golf VII 1.4 TSI.

Last night I was messing with the VCDS, I accessed the central 55-XenonRange and location of Long Coding, tried to enable the "City Lights" option. After noticing that nothing happened, I went back to the original configuration.

After this, I noticed that an error appeared stating that he was having problems with AFS.
Checked the fault code and includes the following:

Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 7P6-907-357.CLB
Control Module Part Number: 7P6 907 357 A HW: 7P6 907 357 A
Component and/or Version: AFS-ECU H07 0080
Software Coding: 029A00000B000200
Work Shop Code: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_HeadlRegulVWAFSMQB 001120 (VW37)
VCID: 3D74BC7CAC64EEF6BF5-8068
1 Fault Found:

5275220 - Headlight 
C107E 54 [137] - Missing Calibration / Basic Setting
MIL ON - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 1
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 29
Mileage: 424 km
Date: 2013.12.18
Time: 22:02:02

After this, I do not know what to do, I have tried to do a 'clear faults' but the error remains afterwards. I noticed that when I start my car, the headlights make that initial autotuning (jogging up and down).

I also noticed that after this error, that curve light (a light that lights up to illuminate sideways when the steering wheel is turned) does not light more!

I need your help,
Thank you!


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Please contact RT support directly as this is not a complete auto-scan.


----------



## luchina (Jul 13, 2012)

Hi! 

i executed the procedure described above:

Headlight Adjustment
[Select]
[55 - Xenon Range]
[Basic Settings - 04]
Select Basic headlamp setting from the drop-down menu.
[Go!] to activate the Basic Setting.
The meas. block field will show Running. 
Adjust the headlights using their manual adjusting screws as referenced against a suitable aiming target. 
[Stop] after any needed mechanical adjustments are completed.
Select Acknowledge basic setting
[Go!] to activate the Basic Setting.
After the result of Finished Correctly appears click [Stop]
The adjustment should now be learned.
[Done, Go Back]
Don't forget to check/clear fault codes afterwards.
[Close Controller, Go Back - 06]

source:
http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/VW_Golf_(1K)_Headlight_Aim_Control_(Xenon_with_AFS)

Work perfectly!!


----------



## TREG3379 (Apr 10, 2011)

*Thank you!!!*

Hey Luchina, You are such a life saver, man! I had the same experience as you had after updated my VCDS to 12.12.2. I have no idea how and why my hand were itched to tweak the setting at [55-xenon range], but I was hoping that I could finally found the setting to enable the Dynamic Head Light Assist, instead I ended going to tweak settings which I don't actually needed. Anyway, I had the same error message as yours, afterwards. I have even sent my car to my dealer to reset it, but they are clueless as me! Well, it has been 2 weeks now waiting for their respond on how to rectify the problem, until I found your thread! Thanks God, and Thank you!!




luchina said:


> Hi!
> 
> i executed the procedure described above:
> 
> ...


----------



## Spacewalker (Nov 23, 2009)

Any news from Rosstech ?


----------



## afeyeguy (Jan 23, 2015)

*Thanks from me as well!!*



luchina said:


> Hi!
> 
> i executed the procedure described above:
> 
> ...


I had the same issue after removing a headlight from a Tiguan. Worked perfectly!!! Thank you VERY much!


----------



## brinkmen (Aug 16, 2010)

luchina said:


> Hi!
> 
> i executed the procedure described above:
> 
> ...


Just wanna say I tried to change the settings for the Xenon module and had those errors even after changing back. So these instructions were a life saver and fixed it. Thanks a lot!


----------



## SimonSaysGTI (Jun 14, 2015)

When I do this it shows "finished correctly" the "not running." It never shows running and it's not fixing the issue. Any ideas?


----------



## smoothsix (Jun 19, 2001)

luchina said:


> Hi!
> 
> i executed the procedure described above:
> 
> ...


This fixed it for me as well! I'm not sure if I was reading different instructions, or just not paying enough attention, but I was skipping the "basic headlamp setting" step and using whatever the default drop-down option was, and it wasn't working.

I did this in my driveway which is slightly uphill, as I highly doubt you have to be on a level surface. I'll keep an eye on my aim, but I don't think anything actually changes here.


----------



## DrkMrk (Dec 13, 2021)

SimonSaysGTI said:


> When I do this it shows "finished correctly" the "not running." It never shows running and it's not fixing the issue. Any ideas?


Same here. You figure it out??


----------

